# Bleeding 4 days after ovulation??



## wannabe mam

Hi ladies,
I ovulated on Sunday 5 days ago (when we did the deed to!) but last night I bled properly but by this morning it was brown which is still the same now. This is to early for an implantation bleed isnt it, cos its at least 7 days past ovulation? Or is it just a hormone surge after ovulating?
You may have seen me moaning before on here about spotting since I miscarried last March but thats not usually until 1 week before AF is due. I have never spotted this early. Yesterday when this happened I was on day 21 of a 33-35 cycle.
I can find internet info to backup whatever I want so trying not to go to google mad! Just wondering what your thoughts are? My mated sont understand my obsession with my cycles!
Thanks!


----------



## Reb S

I hope hope it's implantation bleeding! Fingers crossed! I had spotting mid-period with a polyp which I then had to have removed - if it's a BFN would be worth a trip to the Doc x


----------



## wannabe mam

Thanks Reb, yeah I went last year and got referred to gyno at hospital but they didnt seem worried at all. Now I have to start the whole process again go through my flippin doc first so it will be 3 months before I know anything anyway, this system is pants! I am to inpatient!xx


----------

